# Mulholland Drive



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

is open. 

I rode it today. They fixed the landslide area east of Bowmont. :thumbsup:


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks! Oh, btw, it's been open since April 2.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

endo verendo said:


> Thanks! Oh, btw, it's been open since April 2.


Doh! 

Yesterday was a really nice day ride it.


----------

